# Beautiful Horses running in the water



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We have got 10 days holiday in France in June and l would like hubby to take me to the Camarge. I have always had a vision of beautiful white horses running through the sea. Are we likely to see such a thing or is it just a romantic dream. We have only been motorhoming for a year after trading in our caravan. We love it and with the help of tesco vouchers have had some great trips already.
Thanks Dawn x


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

telboy1 said:


> We have got 10 days holiday in France in June and l would like hubby to take me to the Camarge, he is the only driver. I have always had a vision of beautiful white horses running through the sea. Are we likely to see such a thing or is it just a romantic dream. We have only been motorhoming for a year after trading in our caravan. We love it and with the help of tesco vouchers have had some great trips already.
> Thanks Dawn x


We went to the Camargue about 5 years ago in April.
We didn't see any white horses in the sea although we did see white horses in fields.

We were lucky and got there before the midges/mosquitoe season.
Check when that is as on a previous occasion in the autumn we were driven away by them. 
Not pleasant.

See Google books: http://tinyurl.com/ad4bnr


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Some clever devil might just post the winning MHF photo on here- just in case you don't get to see the real thing :wink:


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes that winning photo is what l imagine, what a brilliant photo, thats the pics l want to take for my scrapbook.
Dawn x
Just looked and it says extra midges June and July and we are going June 18th ,whoops


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The horses appear during the ferias:

On June 20th, after the village fair, Saintes Maries de la Mer honours horses during the horsefair. The horsefair is an event that lovers of riding should not miss. It offers horse shows and a special horsefair for individuals. Many booths permit those who love riding to meet each other and to meet professionals, to exchange experiences, in other words, to share their passion !

That day, more than 150 horses, ridden by "gardians" (cowboys), offer a demonstration in the traditional parade of Saintes Maries de la Mer, prior to the "abrivado" and riding shows which take place in the arenas.

In the "roussataïo", the major event of the day, more than 100 horses without saddle and bridle, surrounded by "guardians", go through the village. This wonderful and moving show is a tribute to freedom and to Camargue horses.

A merry family festivity for enthusiasts where the horse is king !

Here's your link:

http://www.saintesmaries.com/us/pag...&ssnavig=vibrer3&sssnavig=vibrer&page=vibrer3

But check other times as the horses go into the sea when the Saintes Maries are paraded into the sea.

 
Keith


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Keith that swayed it now midges or not we are going
Thanks Dawn x


----------

